# Looking for Anthro Heroine Stories (any genre)



## Ashley Joy (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I looked, honestly, but I couldn't find any conclusive statement of allowing or denying "requested readings" in this forum, but I figured it was the most appropriate place for it. Pardon me if I'm wrong...

Looking for furry female-driven novels or authors who often write heroine stories of any genre. Fantasy, romance, action/adventure, sci-fi, drama, anything. And by novel I mean 100+ pages kind of stuff. So yeah, non-smut.

I'd also like to know if there are any non-smut furry lesbian novels.
But then, some people would like to see world peace.
I'm putting my money on the latter.

*NOTE*
Just to clarify, by non-smut I mean it doesn't focus on sex. I'm indifferent on nsfw content in books (usually just page over them), as long as there's an actual greater plot.

(Lol, just went to google to look for it there, this page comes back as the first result. Not helping google, not helping.)


----------



## Shouden (Apr 27, 2013)

90% of my stories have female protags and are non-smut.

You could also check out the Executioners. I think some of those comics are female-focused. Other than that...I'm not sure. I know I'm working on a few novels with female leads, like I said, but, I don't know.


----------



## Ashley Joy (Apr 27, 2013)

*@Shouden* Awesome, I'll definitely check out your stuff


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 28, 2013)

There's Spectral Shadows *points to signature*. Serials 1 and 2 don't really feature a heroine as a protagonist (Well serial 2 does give us Christy, who according to Word of God, does get more powerful along with her friends) in Serial 11 there's the fox Christine Rhoades who's a pretty major player as well as protagonist/heronie. And you won't even have to read that far to get to her; only 3 serials are being worked on (1 is completed, 2 on indefinite hold, and 11 is the "active serial").


----------



## Ashley Joy (Apr 28, 2013)

*@Nikolinni:* ok, will check them out

Thanks for the replies all, keep up the suggestions


----------



## Quinn (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm always looking for female-drive works in our fandom as well, so yay, quite the helpful thread  I have a few novel-length works in various stages of development w/ which are mostly female driven, I'll be posting updates on my FA as things get further along


----------



## Ashley Joy (Apr 28, 2013)

*@Quinn:* Awesome, will definitely check out your stuff. Btw, what's your FA page? Your paw-icon link is broken.

Keep em coming everyone!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 29, 2013)

*@Ashley*: my page is at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/QuinnSkunk , not a lot there at the moment, but working on getting more content there soon. Thanks for letting me know about my link


----------



## Seraph in the Mirror (Apr 29, 2013)

You may enjoy my ongoing story, "An Elyssian Tale".  I just posted the first part last night, with a second part soon to follow.  While the first few parts focus on a male character, the majority of the tale centers on the female dragon named Myrah.  It is a fantasy story in an exotic, ever changing world, non smut.  I'm a new writer to FA, so if anyone likes my stuff that would be a huge confidence booster to me. I'll also be posting some of my other short works that I've written over the past year or so once I've gotten a bit into "An Elyssian Tale". Give it a peek if you are interested, it would mean a lot. :3

Edit: Silly me, my FA page is.   
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/seraphinthemirror/


----------



## Ashley Joy (Apr 29, 2013)

*@Seraph in the Mirror: *Awesome, will definitely check out your stuff.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 30, 2013)

My furry fantasy novel has a male protagonist, though there are a good number of female characters involved. I do have some anthro female leads in various short stories, though, including "Best of Breed" and "Two Rivers" in my FA gallery.


----------

